# [Debian] Neuer Kernel und Netzwerkkarte



## Thorsten Ball (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also ich weiß gar nicht wo ich jetzt anfangen soll, aufjedenfall komm ich, wenn ich einen
neuen Kernel aufspiele, nicht mehr ins LAN/Internet, denn diese wird dann wohl
nicht mehr unterstützt, scheint es mir.

Aber am besten ich erzähl die Vorgeschichte mal chronologisch:

Also, ich installiere Debian vor ein paar Tagen, mit dem alten Kernel
der bei der Woody CD dabei war. Mach eine SID draus, zieh das neue Xfree 4.3 usw.
Anschließend wollte ich mir einen neuen Kernel ziehen und versuchte es mit dem
Kernel 2.2.18 BF2.4 , der bei Tim Comanns einwandfrei lief/läuft. Ziehe ihn, installieren, reboote
und stelle fest: Kein Internet.

Ok, null Problem, schau ich doch mal in meine /etc/network/interfaces und sehe dass die
Einstellungen richtig sind. 

Also kanns daran nicht liegen. Ein Freund meint ich solle mal als root "lspci -v" eingeben,
schauen welche Karte ich habe und dann mit "modconf" die Module dafür
nachinstallieren.

	lspci -v gab folgendes aus:

```
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)
        Subsystem: Compu-Shack: Unknown device 4235
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at d800
        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)
        Expansion ROM at e7000000 [disabled]
```

Ich such also nach einem Modul und finde eines :
	de4x5  - Generic DECchip & Digital EtherWorks PCI/EISA
Installier, reboot.
Kein Internet.

Ich wurde dann etwas gereizt  und installierte Debian neu ( da ich es eh "sauber" installieren
wollte ).
Aber diesmal geb ich bei der Installaton gleich bf24 ein, weil crazy-weasel meinte, dieser
Kernel von der Woody CD sei anders konfiguriert. 
Installier -> Kein Internet.
Ok, ich installier also das Modul und wieder nichts.

Dann google ich ein bisschen und finde einen Forumbeitrag in dem steht dass das "tulib" Modul
benötigt wird. Dieses wird installiert. Kein internet. interfaces überprüft. Kein internet.

So, das wars erstmal mit meiner Story  ( sorry wegen der Länge )

Jetzt habe ich Debian wieder mit dem alten Kernel installiert, und siehe da:
Internet geht ( ja ich schreibe grad diesen beitrag unter KDE ).
Da dacht ich mir: Schaust mal bei Modconf welche Module denn hier
installiert sind, schockiert stelle ich dann fest: keine.

Also was mach ich jetzt?
Ich möchte jetzt gerne einen neuen Kernel aufspielen und dann mit apt-get die SID-Packete.
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin ratlos.. Keine Ahnung wie ich bei einem neuen Kernel auch wieder
ins Internet komme damit ich die Packete ziehen kann usw.

Ich hoffe mal das war jetzt nicht zu lang 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

MrNugget


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Oktober 2003)

Module kannst du unter Debian per modprobe laden, ohne den Kernel neu compilieren zu müssen.

-> /etc/modules



> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
> #
> # This file should contain the names of kernel modules that are
> # to be loaded at boot time, one per line.
> ...


Die letzten drei Einträge sind von einem unserer Debian-Server und natürlich bei dir andere.

Wenn du nun das richtige Treiber-Modul für deine Karte geladen hast, musst du das Interface noch per ifconfig einrichten.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bei mir steht in /etc/modules nur ein Modul: 
af_packet

Aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht dass das Packet
für die Netzwerkkarte ist ( insofern sie überhaupt
eins benötigt, da jetzt bei
der laufenden Debian Installation nur das geladen ist. )

Dann wäre aber die Frage wieder wie ich mein Internet bekomme?

//edit:
Und bei dieser Debian Installation jetzt steht in der
/etc/network/interfaces meine eth0 auf DHCP,
komisch, denn was ist denn jetzt der Unterschied?
Wieso geht hier Internet und bei dem neuen Kernel nicht?
Ach ja, bei der Installation hat er nach PCI Netzwerkkarten gesucht,
wie komm ich wieder in dieses Menü?
Ich tippe mal auf :
dpkg-reconfigure xxx

MrNugget


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Oktober 2003)

DHCP ist dann richtig, wenn du einen DHCP-Server im Netzwerk hast. Dieser weist einem Client (Rechner) automatisch eine IP aus der eingestellten IP-Range zu. Ansonsten musst du die Einstellungen von Hand setzen:

```
arne@markus:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
# /etc/network/interfaces -- configuration file for ifup(8), ifdown(8)

# The loopback interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 10.0.0.2
        netmask 255.255.0.0
        network 10.0.0.0
        broadcast 10.0.255.255
arne@markus:~$
```

Gib' den Name deiner Netzwerkkarte mit Linux Treiber oder sowas in Google ein - irgendwann wirst du den Modulname schon finden, der zu deiner LAN-Karte passt.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ja wie gesagt, ich denke es ist der Tulip Treiber,
aber damit ging es ja nicht! Zumindest hab ich diesen
installier, die interfaces umgeschrieben und neugestartet. 

Und DHCP würde ja gehen.. macht er ja auch imoment,
da ich über einen Router online gehe
der DHCP unterstützt.

edit: Aber falls es tulip wäre, wär er doch geladen.
Ist er aber nicht.

MrNugget


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrNugget _
> *ja wie gesagt, ich denke es ist der Tulip Treiber,
> aber damit ging es ja nicht! Zumindest hab ich diesen
> installier, die interfaces umgeschrieben und neugestartet.  *


Was sagt modprobe, wenn du das Modul lädst ?

Nicht zu vergessen: Du musst das Interface mit ifconfig nach dem Laden des Treiber-Moduls noch aktivieren!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß es nicht, ich hab den Kernel noch nicht neu geladen
weil ich Angst habe dass es danach nicht mehr geht.. aber ich glaub ich versuch es jetzt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Oktober 2003)

Du musst dein vorhandenen Kernel doch nicht überschreiben, sondern kannst problemlos ein zweites Image bauen und es als alternativen Kernel in LiLo einbinden ;-)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Oktober 2003)

Yes! Es geht  Hab den neuen Kernel gezogen und
mit modprobe das Modul "tulip" geladen.
Anschließend die interfaces umgeschrieben. "ifconfig" 
gemacht und rebootet -> Geht 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
MrNugget

PS: Danke dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast alles durchzulesen


----------

